
Learning to Reason with Neural Module Networks - a_w
http://bair.berkeley.edu/blog/2017/06/20/learning-to-reason-with-neural-module-networks/
======
Lanzaa
I feel like the module approach makes sense. Once composing and training
modules are easier for a non-researcher I think it will be a big win for
machine learning.

I see immense value in pretrained modules being composed in novel ways to
adapt to new problems, similar to the way in computer vision pretrained
networks can greatly speed up adapting to a new domain.

